# Practice Room Video [GoPro Content]



## TubeOrgasmer (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey everyone!

Here's something I believe some of you might enjoy. My band MBurns recently recorded a practice room video, it has GoPros, headbanging, chugging, samples, and many other reasons to take 5 and a half minutes of your schedule and watch the thing

Video recorded with a GoPro Hero 3+



If you have any questions I'd be more than happy to answer, and if you like it, you can support our band here:
https://www.facebook.com/mburnsofficial

Thanks in advance!


----------



## guitarfan85 (Nov 24, 2014)

I really like that song you guys sound really good. Cool that you recorded it too I'd like to record my bans practice soon


----------



## SiggyCertified (Dec 7, 2014)

Great song, cool angle, love those GoPros.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool video, and I like the concept.

It's just really hard to hear the guitars riffs over the vocalist. I like his vocals don't get me wrong, he reminds of the dude from Vision of Disorder.  Just a little too loud.


----------



## TubeOrgasmer (Dec 16, 2014)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Cool video, and I like the concept.
> 
> It's just really hard to hear the guitars riffs over the vocalist. I like his vocals don't get me wrong, he reminds of the dude from Vision of Disorder.  Just a little too loud.



Thanks all, and I'll have to agree with you a bit, but it might also be due to the guitar tone itself, we've been using Line 6 amp sims for this version, we're gonna record it with a different real tube amp tone for the album version.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 30, 2014)

It's amazing how a few go pro cameras in the right position can make something better than the majority of professional music videos. Good job guys.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 30, 2014)

The guitar tone was fine, actually a reasonably good mix all around, the vocals just could have been tucked in just a tad, but not much.

Tool changed my mind about vocals being far above everything else. It's nice to have them as part of the band instead of seemingly a different entity all together.

They only need to be loud enough to be heard with distinction, they don't need to dominate the mix.

Nice job all around, I say!


----------

